# Halo 4; forward unto dawn live action videos- awesome and worth a watch.



## Jarnhamar (21 Oct 2012)

I put this in the military film opposed to the gaming sub-board because it has a lot more depth then just some gaming trailer in my opinion.

Very cool trailer with some kick ass teaser clips followed by  (3 out of 5) 15 minute episodes.  Anyone who is a fan of Halo, starship troopers-ish concept space or even the infantry in general will probably appreciate these videos.    I found "Lecture" interesting and open ended.

Cost 10 million to produce all in all.

Also found it was an interesting look into how an infantry squad is portrayed.



*Forward Unto Dawn:*
Announcement Trailer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca3Y8Ws3plI&feature=relmfu  XXXXX

Halo 4 Pregame Story Launch
Forward Unto Dawn:Trailer "Lecture" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNRzUwa3VQU&feature=relmfu
Forward Unto Dawn:Trailer "Enlist" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w13bLncPkPM
Forward Unto Dawn:Trailer "Squad" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6rPEXGuqzM&feature=relmfu
Forward Unto Dawn:Trailer "Cryo" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zweTCYuf3nw
Forward Unto Dawn:Trailer "Capture the Flag" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THiee1u5QIE&feature=relmfu
Forward Unto Dawn:Trailer "Joyride" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlCsxzJ5e2U&feature=relmfu

Episodes 
Forward Unto Dawn1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfJVgXBfSH8
Forward Unto Dawn2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K56gSEJ6IGc&feature=relmfu
Forward Unto Dawn3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbBYG77VeCE
Forward Unto Dawn4
Forward Unto Dawn5


----------



## ArmyRick (21 Oct 2012)

Don't know much about HALO, but it was entertaining.


----------



## dimsum (21 Oct 2012)

It's pretty interesting that the whole premise of these is to sell video games (all of these shorts/trailers were for the upcoming Halo 4).  I'm not really a fan of the game series, but the live-action trailers/ads are great.  Of the bunch, I like "Enlist" the best (although "Lecture" is also very good.)

I still think the best ad in the series is the one for Halo-ODST though.  The first time I saw it, it took me about half the commercial before I realized it was for a game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYRI11XNsHM


----------



## Ciskman (21 Oct 2012)

This thread is a reflection of my life in 2VP.


----------



## fraserdw (21 Oct 2012)

I would rather a good well made movie instead of another game.


----------



## Tmcgee777 (21 Oct 2012)

The trailer does look very interesting and entertaining. I did some background work in this series lol


----------



## SoldierInAYear (24 Oct 2012)

Episode 3 is disturbing.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Oct 2012)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Episode 3 is disturbing.



I was sad when the blonde died too.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (24 Oct 2012)

Knew she was going to die when she pulled the "My mom is a high ranking officer" card.

But oh god the falling bodies


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Oct 2012)

The falling bodies caught my eye too- reminded me of the footage from the world trade center attack.


----------



## dimsum (24 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The falling bodies caught my eye too- reminded me of the footage from the world trade center attack.



Exactly.  Had to watch that part again to make sure that it wasn't just bits from the tower.  Chilling, and a little surprised they "went there".


----------



## ArmyRick (25 Oct 2012)

How can I join those dudes? Damn they look cool. Seriously, who are the giant robot things in the last posted episode? The ones who sliced the statue? 

Keeping in mind I know nothing about Halo (I am not a gamer, but Is ure love flicks).


----------



## karl28 (29 Oct 2012)

ArmyRick
 I will answer your question there called the Covenant and the one you saw with the sword is an Elite wearing Battle Armour and carrying a energy sword .  In previous Halo games you could play some missions as and elite soldier there fun can go invisible but they are the bad guys  .   I am bit of a Halo geek myslef  so thank to the original poster who provide us with the links to all this  .  Before any one gets critical I am not a teenager I am 36  I have job , house , and a girlfriend . Video games are just a hoby for me and been doing it sense the days of the Atari .


Cheers


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Oct 2012)

Not a gamer, no intentions of becoming one, too lazy (plus raising livestock takes up all my free time). However that John dude that saved everybody in the 4th episode seemed hard.


----------

